# October 2017 examinee survey



## Hnoj (Nov 3, 2017)

any one got NCESS survey ?


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Nov 3, 2017)

yes. officially freaked out now.


----------



## btkist (Nov 3, 2017)

Are we able to mention specifics about questions on the survey?  Or would that be a violation of the NDA by sharing your specific questions on their test questions?  I don't think it would, but wanted to check.


----------



## neelspeaks2u (Nov 3, 2017)

Yes , i did


----------



## smrob (Nov 3, 2017)

Yep!!


----------



## andy10889 (Nov 3, 2017)

Got it as well.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 3, 2017)

I've just got it. Can I express my concern and complain about the questions with specifics?


----------



## Maryam (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it really a sign of failure?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Nov 4, 2017)

Maryam said:


> Is it really a sign of failure?


Ive got it everytime and have failed everytime. But some say there is no connection at all. Not trying to make it hard on any one. Just sharing.


----------



## casummerlin (Nov 4, 2017)

I haven't received the survey yet.


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Nov 4, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Ive got it everytime and have failed everytime. But some say there is no connection at all. Not trying to make it hard on any one. Just sharing.


I received it last when I failed as well. But there are folks saying they got it and passed as well. So Im not sure what's to make of it.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 4, 2017)

Seriously guys, EVERYONE who takes the exam gets the survey.  It has no correlation to your passing/failing the exam.


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Nov 4, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Seriously guys, EVERYONE who takes the exam gets the survey.  It has no correlation to your passing/failing the exam.


Thanks for saying this


----------



## akritter (Nov 4, 2017)

Seriously. Read the NCEES examinee guide. It clearly states to expect a survey within 7-10 days.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Nov 4, 2017)

Read....What's that?

Half the people that never read about the survey probably never read the non disclosure agreement they signed


----------



## Maryam (Nov 4, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> Thanks for saying this






Ramnares P.E. said:


> Seriously guys, EVERYONE who takes the exam gets the survey.  It has no correlation to your passing/failing the exam.


Thank you.


----------



## Maryam (Nov 4, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> Ive got it everytime and have failed everytime. But some say there is no connection at all. Not trying to make it hard on any one. Just sharing.


Thank you.


----------



## trackerjacker (Nov 4, 2017)

Maryam said:


> Is it really a sign of failure?


I got it within a week of taking it last April and I passed. Don’t worry about it!


----------



## Maryam (Nov 4, 2017)

trackerjacker said:


> I got it within a week of taking it last April and I passed. Don’t worry about it!


Thanks for saying this.


----------



## trackerjacker (Nov 4, 2017)

Maryam said:


> Thanks for saying this.


Sure thing. I know exactly how you are feeling right now!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes you can discuss specifics about certain NCEES questions with NCEES.


----------



## ArkEngineer (Nov 6, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> Yes you can discuss specifics about certain NCEES questions with NCEES.


But don't do it through the survey (my survey had a note about this at the top). Send them a message from your MyNCEES account. I did and got back a note saying they would pass feedback onto the panel of experts and not to expect any more replies about it.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not sure who came up with that idea that if you get a survey than you will fail !!! After watching this I called several people who passed on 2016 April, October and 2017 March all of them passed and got the survey.

If you can't do any good to any candidates at least dont stress them out.


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Nov 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I'm not sure who came up with that idea that if you get a survey than you will fail !!! After watching this I called several people who passed on 2016 April, October and 2017 March all of them passed and got the survey.
> 
> If you can't do any good to any candidates at least dont stress them out.


I'm sure they can find something else to troll about. Like when results are going to be out? or something.


----------



## User1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I'm not sure who came up with that idea that if you get a survey than you will fail !!! After watching this I called several people who passed on 2016 April, October and 2017 March all of them passed and got the survey.
> 
> If you can't do any good to any candidates at least dont stress them out.






Stephen2awesome said:


> I'm sure they can find something else to troll about. Like when results are going to be out? or something.


it's all in fun, and if anybody searched the board to the effect of this question; many people, including myself, have clarified that they received the survey when they passed and when they failed. 

we're all just here now helping pass the time until results come out. sit back, have some fun, and there's nothing you can do to change whether you passed or failed now anyway. or just be grumpy.


----------



## cuatona1 (Nov 6, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it's all in fun, and if anybody searched the board to the effect of this question; many people, including myself, have clarified that they received the survey when they passed and when they failed.
> 
> we're all just here now helping pass the time until results come out. sit back, have some fun, and there's nothing you can do to change whether you passed or failed now anyway. or just be grumpy.


This post was pretty hilarious! lol...NCEES moderators must be having a field day with this one....I got 2 surveys I must be DOOOOMED!!! (1) from the Testing Service PCS and (1) from NCEES...I figure my chances are 50/50..all i know is is great to have my life back!!!


----------



## Pardz (Nov 6, 2017)

Maryam said:


> Is it really a sign of failure?


I know this has been the information spread in the past but it might not be a sign of failure. 3 of us received the survey within a week or 2 of taking the test. 2/3 of us passed. Believe me I was freaked out and bummed too. Don't give up hope.


----------



## Maryam (Nov 6, 2017)

Pardz said:


> I know this has been the information spread in the past but it might not be a sign of failure. 3 of us received the survey within a week or 2 of taking the test. 2/3 of us passed. Believe me I was freaked out and bummed too. Don't give up hope.


Thank you for this encouraging post.


----------



## Wade_TX (Nov 7, 2017)

Are surveys sent to your email address or MyNCEES dashboard?


----------



## trackerjacker (Nov 7, 2017)

Wade_TX said:


> Are surveys sent to your email address or MyNCEES dashboard?


I got mine via email.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 7, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> I'm sure they can find something else to troll about. Like when results are going to be out? or something.


There's going to be a lot of that!  Kind of gets your heart racing at first but it's a fun way to destress and pass the time.  There's not any question of when the actual results come out, because there are multiple threads coming out with results and screenshots.  Until then, just enjoy the trolling and don't let it get to you.  It's all in good fun.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 7, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it's all in fun, and if anybody searched the board to the effect of this question; many people, including myself, have clarified that they received the survey when they passed and when they failed.
> 
> we're all just here now helping pass the time until results come out. sit back, have some fun, and there's nothing you can do to change whether you passed or failed now anyway. or just be grumpy.


Plus, if you read your examinee guide, it clearly states that the survey will be sent the next week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Plus, if you read your examinee guide, it clearly states that the survey will be sent the next week.


Yes, we already covered this. Thanks again for the info.



vhab49 said:


> Reviewing examinee guide and came across this tidbit...
> 
> Examinee Survey
> 
> NCEES will email you an online post-exam survey 7–10 days after the exam upon early indications of a failing score. This is your opportunity to provide feedback on the exam process and the exam site conditions. If you have feedback specific to an exam question, provide it immediately after the exam through your MyNCEES account.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 7, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, we already covered this. Thanks again for the info.


What he said.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 7, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes, we already covered this. Thanks again for the info.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Mr_Duct (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't remember any post exam survey last October.  I guess all the signs are pointed to NCEES catering to the casuals.

NCEES changes the mechanical morning exam to cover only one discipline as opposed to 3.

NCEES asks where the bad exam hurt you.

What will happen next?  4 possible choices reduced to 3?


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Nov 7, 2017)

Mr_Duct said:


> I don't remember any post exam survey last October.  I guess all the signs are pointed to NCEES catering to the casuals.
> 
> NCEES changes the mechanical morning exam to cover only one discipline as opposed to 3.
> 
> ...


Well your odds are better if we only have three choices. There ire certain items that NCEES totally misses. Like the table space granted during test taking A 12 inch depth of a table is just ridiculous. They should know better. They really should.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Nov 8, 2017)

12" table...where at? In NJ we get a full sized folding table 8-10 ft long for every 2 test takers. I think it would be hard to work with just the exam booklet on 12" deep table


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 8, 2017)

In Iowa each tester got a full size 6ft folding table.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 8, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> it's all in fun, and if anybody searched the board to the effect of this question; many people, including myself, have clarified that they received the survey when they passed and when they failed.


I'm not sure that there's EVER been a recent test-taker in the history of EB who's used the search page to find an answer to their question. Especially about the post-test survey.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 8, 2017)

Has anyone else heard that NCEES deducts points from those takers who don't fill out the survey within 96 hours?


----------



## rg1 (Nov 10, 2017)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone else heard that NCEES deducts points from those takers who don't fill out the survey within 96 hours?


Yes and they give Bonus 5% if you do it the moment it appears in your email box. That is the reason I set an alert for this survey and made it the moment it came. NCEES has confirmed that I have already earned 5 % but 5 % of what number makes me pass is the BIG QUESTION.


----------



## engine42 (Nov 13, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> Thanks for saying this


Ditto.  I'm not replying t the survey until I get my results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 14, 2017)

engine42 said:


> Ditto.  I'm not replying t the survey until I get my results.


In years past the survey expires well before the results are released.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 14, 2017)

Do the survey, or don't.   What you really need to do is come SPAM with the rest of us.  Makes the waiting better.


----------



## samopuddles (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryam said:


> Is it really a sign of failure?


I got the survey and passed. It means nothing.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> I got the survey and passed. It means nothing.


I got the survey and failed. Your sampling now means nothing.


----------



## samopuddles (Nov 26, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I got the survey and failed. Your sampling now means nothing.


not how that works


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 26, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> not how that works


Depends on how the data is being analyzed and what distribution method is used. :thumbs:


----------



## samopuddles (Nov 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Depends on how the data is being analyzed and what distribution method is used. :thumbs:


No it does not, many on this board have stated that they received the survey and passed. Many others have received the survey and failed. Could anybody possibly be so daft as to believe that the NCEES, who safeguards their questions and results as strictly as they do, would send out a survey or at certain times based on if you have failed or not (weeks before they finalize and certify results)? Clearly there is no correlation.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 27, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> No it does not, many on this board have stated that they received the survey and passed. Many others have received the survey and failed. Could anybody possibly be so daft as to believe that the NCEES, who safeguards their questions and results as strictly as they do, would send out a survey or at certain times based on if you have failed or not (weeks before they finalize and certify results)? Clearly there is no correlation.


Suit yourself. Clearly you have not analyzed the data for yourself. My Excel spreadsheet with the corresponding statistical analysis says otherwise.

You can also feel free to ask @NJmike PE. At one point he was also in disagreement with the information until he reviewed the statistical data. :thumbs: 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Suit yourself. Clearly you have not analyzed the data for yourself. My Excel spreadsheet with the corresponding statistical analysis says otherwise.
> 
> You can also feel free to ask @NJmike PE. At one point he was also in disagreement with the information until he reviewed the statistical data. :thumbs:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


seriously! Would anybody be so daft as to question @knight1fox3 statistical analysis?


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 28, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> No it does not, many on this board have stated that they received the survey and passed. Many others have received the survey and failed. Could anybody possibly be so daft as to believe that the NCEES, who safeguards their questions and results as strictly as they do, would send out a survey or at certain times based on if you have failed or not (weeks before they finalize and certify results)? Clearly there is no correlation.


----------



## samopuddles (Nov 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Suit yourself. Clearly you have not analyzed the data for yourself. My Excel spreadsheet with the corresponding statistical analysis says otherwise.
> 
> You can also feel free to ask @NJmike PE. At one point he was also in disagreement with the information until he reviewed the statistical data. :thumbs:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Statistical data does not exist for this!! It simply does not exist!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> Statistical data does not exist for this!! It simply does not exist!!


That's odd.


----------



## Hnoj (Nov 28, 2017)

:mail-296:


----------



## CivilGuy00 (Nov 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's odd.
> 
> View attachment 10366


And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## samopuddles (Nov 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's odd.
> 
> View attachment 10366


I AM FORWARDING THIS TO NCEES


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 28, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> I AM FORWARDING THIS TO NCEES


Who do you think helped me create it? 

And just to be clear, we're talking about post-exam surveys. Not the exams themselves.


----------



## smigaboo (Nov 29, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Reviewing examinee guide and came across this tidbit...
> 
> Examinee Survey
> 
> NCEES will email you an online post-exam survey 7–10 days after the exam upon early indications of a failing score. This is your opportunity to provide feedback on the exam process and the exam site conditions. If you have feedback specific to an exam question, provide it immediately after the exam through your MyNCEES account.


The above quote from vhap49 and later re-quoted by Knight1fox3 seems falsified, I re-read the NCEES examinee guide and there is no verbiage in there that says "upon early indications of a failing score". Knight1fox3 and vhap49 appear to be perpetuating fear among us hopeful/hopeless test takers. I looked at previous year's NCEES examinee guides as well to confirm the lack of quoted verbiage in the last sentence.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 29, 2017)

smigaboo said:


> The above quote from vhap49 and later re-quoted by Knight1fox3 seems falsified, I re-read the NCEES examinee guide and there is no verbiage in there that says "upon early indications of a failing score". Knight1fox3 and vhap49 appear to be perpetuating fear among us hopeful/hopeless test takers. I looked at previous year's NCEES examinee guides as well to confirm the lack of quoted verbiage in the last sentence.
> 
> View attachment 10377


To be fair I just copied and pasted from the guide.  Someone else added the extra verbiage.   Also, the candidate guide is available for all to read, and should have been read prior to taking said exam.  Also, I am one of the hopeful/hopeless test takers too.  People need to lighten up!  It is a rite of passage that people on this board screw with people's minds while they wait. The results will get here when they get here.  @knight1fox3 getting my name run down, sort of.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 29, 2017)

smigaboo said:


> I looked at previous year's NCEES examinee guides as well to confirm the lack of quoted verbiage in the last sentence.


False. You need to look further back. Good luck on your results. I hope you didn't get a post-exam survey.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 29, 2017)

Could at least spell my name right.  SMH.


----------



## smigaboo (Nov 29, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> False. You need to look further back. Good luck on your results. I hope you didn't get a post-exam survey.


Lies!


----------



## smigaboo (Nov 29, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Could at least spell my name right.  SMH.


vhabbbbb49


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Nov 29, 2017)

smigaboo said:


> vhabbbbb49


Better, thank you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 29, 2017)

smigaboo said:


> Lies!


----------



## samopuddles (Dec 1, 2017)

smigaboo said:


> The above quote from vhap49 and later re-quoted by Knight1fox3 seems falsified, I re-read the NCEES examinee guide and there is no verbiage in there that says "upon early indications of a failing score". Knight1fox3 and vhap49 appear to be perpetuating fear among us hopeful/hopeless test takers. I looked at previous year's NCEES examinee guides as well to confirm the lack of quoted verbiage in the last sentence.
> 
> View attachment 10377


Are you saying you took the exam without thoroughly reading the required examinee guide?????????????????????????


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Dec 4, 2017)

samopuddles said:


> Are you saying you took the exam without thoroughly reading the required examinee guide?????????????????????????


I read it, printed it and brought it along.  Did you?  I was hoping for some gimme questions from it.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Dec 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> That's odd.
> 
> View attachment 10366


Data may exist for it, on your computer, but it does no good to the rest of the engineering commmunity if this data is not made available to other engineers for peer review. Or something.   But I guess since there’s pics, it happened and must therefore be true.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 4, 2017)

In/PE/Out said:


> Data may exist for it, on your computer, but it does no good to the rest of the engineering commmunity if this data is not made available to other engineers for peer review. Or something.   But I guess since there’s pics, it happened and must therefore be true.


Indeed. And to be fair, the discussion revolved around whether or not the data actually existed. No one specifically requested the data for review. :thumbs:

Just because statistical data exists, does not insinuate that it automatically becomes publicly available in an online format.


----------



## trackerjacker (Dec 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Indeed. And to be fair, the discussion revolved around whether or not the data actually existed. No one specifically requested the data for review. :thumbs:
> 
> Just because statistical data exists, does not insinuate that it automatically becomes publicly available in an online format.


If there's one thing we can say about @knight1fox3, it is that he is persistent. :sharkattack:


----------



## trackerjacker (Dec 5, 2017)

I forgot the lol.


----------

